# Urgent help! Possible lat injury



## nathanm91 (Mar 1, 2014)

Started a new workout plan 2 days ago, yesterday I had my rest day with a little pain in my lats. 

As I have a bench in my house I tend to just do workouts with what I have iv just got my correct weight for squats and when I lifted the bar up to my shoulders I got what felt like a shooting pain and winded feeling. Have I pulled a muscle on my last training day or is this just because I am New to weight lifting and just using muscles iv never used before? 

Urgent help before I damage muscles 

Thanks


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds like you've possibly pulled something or just traumatised a muscle go easy on it if you feel any pain stop what your doing straight away, your new to lifting so can be injuired easily if you don't have correct form or try to go to heavy too fast. 
If the pain persists don't fight through it you may do more damage and i suggest you go see your local physio. 
Good luck.


----------



## nathanm91 (Mar 2, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Sounds like you've possibly pulled something or just traumatised a muscle go easy on it if you feel any pain stop what your doing straight away, your new to lifting so can be injuired easily if you don't have correct form or try to go to heavy too fast.
> If the pain persists don't fight through it you may do more damage and i suggest you go see your local physio.
> Good luck.



I thought I might have pulled something so took yesterday as another rest to make sure I didn't cause further damage. Today is feeling a little better so hopefully tomorrow (usual start of my programme) I should be back to normal. Im going to drop some weight of my lifts then work my way back up again when I feel I will manage without pain then hopefully I'll be back on track again


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 2, 2014)

No worries man my advice would be to keep the weights light for a while and work up if you feel any pain stop straight away, ive pished through pain before and done some real damage and had to take months off training and expensive physio bills, the more you train and learn the easier you'll find it to work out "good" pain from "bad" pain.


----------



## nathanm91 (Mar 2, 2014)

Couldn't help myself had a workout today and everything was fine just normal muscle burn but thanks for the advice anyway dude :-D


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 2, 2014)

You lifted the weight up and onto your back for squats?  How in Zeus' name does that work?


----------



## nathanm91 (Mar 2, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> You lifted the weight up and onto your back for squats?  How in Zeus' name does that work?



I said I lifted it onto my shoulders, because I have a bench at home I have to lift the bar over my head and rest it on my shoulders


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh I see.  I misread your post.  Most of us would not be able to overhead press what we're squatting which is why I was taken aback by what I thought was supernatural alien strength


----------



## nathanm91 (Mar 2, 2014)

Haha no I don't have the most of weights so kindof just do what I can with what I have until I get more and thwn I'll be in that situation haha


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 2, 2014)

nathanm91 said:


> Haha no I don't have the most of weights so kindof just do what I can with what I have until I get more and thwn I'll be in that situation haha



Kudos for using what you've got.  A lot of guys would use that as an excuse to not workout at all.  Keep it up dude


----------



## nathanm91 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just because u don't have much doesn't stop you from doing more reps or more sets, still gonna get gains at the end of the day :-D


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 2, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> You lifted the weight up and onto your back for squats?  How in Zeus' name does that work?



Eugene Sandow squared the same way


----------

